# Avery Migrator M-2 Layout



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi everyone, Does anyone have any info on the new Avery Migrator M-2 layout blind coming out this year? I'm a rather....big guy (read overweight) who wants a comfortable layout. I was all set to get a FA Eliminator SUB as I had heard they were much better constructed than the Avery blinds, however, then I heard about this phenomenal blind coming out this year. If anyone can provide insight or know where I will be able to buy one, please let me know.


----------



## Ryan White (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm no small potatoe, I bought the FA Pro Guide XL Bill Saunders Signature series before last season...VERY comfortable!!!


----------

